# Help! Red yeast taking over my bulldog



## Steph (Jun 24, 2011)

My OEB Murphy has ALWAYS had yeast problems. He's an all white dog so it's very noticeable with him.

We've been feeding raw for over a year and the yeast seems to come and go. I do NOT understand why he still has yeast problems! He gets fed nothing but raw meat and bones and organs!

Right now he's on NZYMES healthy skin kit and I started it back up like a month ago. It worked well when we used the kit a year ago, now, not so much. In between his toes are crazy red and there are sores all over ( I suspect from the licking and itching). His tail pocket is all red and he had major tear stains. I clean his ears a couple times a week and loads of red crap come out every time and sometimes he starts bleeding. 

I don't know what other supplements to add or what works and what doesn't. Are there any meats that cause yeast overgrowth? I read about ACV. I can try that because I have a whole bottle of the Braggs ACV in my cabinet. 

Help please!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Were in the same boat, have you had him tested for allergies? I've not had mine done, i'm assuming environmental, in which case there isn't much short of steroids (which i'm not willing to do) to help them out. i posted another thread about allergies, and yeast and stuff a bit back... here is a link, it also says what were doing for our white bully to try to rid him of the stuff. 
http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/barf-alternative-feeding/16283-alternative-remedies-yeast-fungus.html


----------



## Steph (Jun 24, 2011)

Yea I thought about the allergy testing awhile ago, but my vet said it's honestly not going to be much of a help. I think it's an environmental thing and there's not much I can do about it. 

Bu as for the yeast, I think that is a completely different problem. I've heard it called "leaky gut syndrome" and that the yeast in the gut needs to be cleared up as well as on the outside of his body. It's just soooooooo frustrating! I have an American Bully as well and she has slightly yeasty feet, but nothing like Murphy. I supposed I'll add ACV to their bowls for now and see if it helps. What about cleaning the yeast off the fur/skin? Right now I'm using unscented baby wipes. Should I use ACV as well?


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Steph said:


> Yea I thought about the allergy testing awhile ago, but my vet said it's honestly not going to be much of a help. I think it's an environmental thing and there's not much I can do about it.
> 
> Bu as for the yeast, I think that is a completely different problem. I've heard it called "leaky gut syndrome" and that the yeast in the gut needs to be cleared up as well as on the outside of his body. It's just soooooooo frustrating! I have an American Bully as well and she has slightly yeasty feet, but nothing like Murphy. I supposed I'll add ACV to their bowls for now and see if it helps. What about cleaning the yeast off the fur/skin? Right now I'm using unscented baby wipes. Should I use ACV as well?


We clean Tobi's feet daily,(actually a couple times a day) it helps very much! we also kinda scrub the beds of the nails with yeasty pad things, we got them from the vet. when i trim his nails i also clean the yeast from his nails with the grinder since it's easier than scraping it with a sharp tool. keeping them clean and dry is a good thing though. you could also try adding some coconut oil to their feeding as well, i've heard of people having some luck with that one. "sonyabullydog" in particular.


----------



## July11 (Jul 7, 2011)

I take wild oregano oil for my allergies and I love it. Just as effective as an allergy pill but none of the side effects. It definitely works.

In reading up on it for my own and my dogs allergies, I have noticed that it is said to be effective in yeast infections, due to the anti-fungal properties it contains.

I recommend that you maybe do a little research about it and then decide if it might be something you would feel comfortable with trying along with the above suggestions.

I hope you can find some help for your little guy.


----------



## SonyaBullyDog (Jun 6, 2011)

I know it doesn't work for everyone, but try to dip his feet twice a day in the ACV/water solution, aside from giving it in food. 

A long time ago, my vet told me to try using a spray for human athlete's foot as needed. Sonya hated it but it seemed to dry her feet instantly. I didn't like using it though, but maybe it's worth a try?


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Ruby never had problems with tear staining until a few months into raw. I dont know why, I feed mostly organic grass fed meats. I use 1/2 a teaspoon of ACV diluted with equal parts water, and half a capsule of acidophilus probiotic, and that REALLY helps. Im not doing it right now because I had to put her on a liver detox, but I will be starting the ACV again shortly because the tear staining is back since I stopped the ACV.

My pug would not drink from her water dish even with the tiniest amount of ACV in it. I can hide it in red bloody meats like lamb and beef, then she will eat it. If I try ACV with chicken or pork, it must smell too strong because she wont touch it. 

I found out about ACV and acidophilus probiotic from a post made a while back, I wish I could find it but I cant remember the title, and it showed before and after pics of a white bulldog, and I was amazed so tried it for myself. The bulldog had serious yeast, feet, ears, face, and the after pictures the bulldog was pure white. My friend has also been using the ACV and acidophilus with her papillon puppy who gets tear staining, and within a couple months the tearstains are gone. 

I think the reason its good to use the acidophilus with it is because the ACV is killing the yeasty red bacteria, so its good to bring it more good bacteria - thats what it seems like anyway. 

Hope this helped! Good luck

Oh - and my pug also gets vaginal yeast infections which I have to clean with 50/50 ACV and water, and then I put a little bit of coconut oil, and it clears it up within a couple of days.


----------



## Bullies4life (Jul 11, 2012)

My bully Lilly has been super yeasty as well, and I think it's environmental. I have heard that oregano is good for anti fungal and yeast problems too, so maybe look into that. I have been able to combat it though by just being super diligent about it. First with ears, I suggest checking every day and giving them a clean. Lilly scratches hers a lot if I don't so just by keeping up with it I've noticed I've been able to keep it at bay for the most part. Her paws too are itchy, and we soak them once to twice a day with vinegar and it helps a lot. Face folds I just wipe clean and put some cornstarch on them once to twice a day. This also helps keep it dry, and less itchy. I just switched to raw and I'm curious to see if it helps, but I feel like its enviromental as well. I guess this time of year just has something in the air...I was also thinking maybe the carpet? I feel like carpets are horrible for dogs because of all the old dander, and dust particles trapped inside. My older bully chester never had issues like that, but he lived on all wood floors. I want to experiment with her and have her sleep at my parents house to see if she still itches a lot there too...Ugh, I hate allergies.


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

Bullies4life said:


> My bully Lilly has been super yeasty as well, and I think it's environmental. I have heard that oregano is good for anti fungal and yeast problems too, so maybe look into that. I have been able to combat it though by just being super diligent about it. First with ears, I suggest checking every day and giving them a clean. Lilly scratches hers a lot if I don't so just by keeping up with it I've noticed I've been able to keep it at bay for the most part. Her paws too are itchy, and we soak them once to twice a day with vinegar and it helps a lot. Face folds I just wipe clean and put some cornstarch on them once to twice a day. This also helps keep it dry, and less itchy. I just switched to raw and I'm curious to see if it helps, but I feel like its enviromental as well. I guess this time of year just has something in the air...I was also thinking maybe the carpet? I feel like carpets are horrible for dogs because of all the old dander, and dust particles trapped inside. My older bully chester never had issues like that, but he lived on all wood floors. I want to experiment with her and have her sleep at my parents house to see if she still itches a lot there too...Ugh, I hate allergies.


My bulldog Annie suffered terrible allergies for 14 months,she had 37 in total,unfortunately she had diesel fumes as one of her allergies and it affected her breathing the vet said she was probably allergic to herself as another allergen was dog dander,we made the decision to put her to sleep as she was very ill,wool ,grass,dust mite even rye and spelt were on the list so even raw feeding was bad for her as farm animals are fed rye and spelt!,her belly,pits and breathing were badly affected,I washed and creamed her 3 times a day ,her face remained clear but she started getting big pustles on her body which would not clear,I had her tested holistically and the vet agreed it was the best testing he'd seen,we pulled all our carpets up,pulled all the grass up and stripped all Walls of wallpaper as dust mite was another allergen,ants and spiders also affected her,the list seemed endless,my husband thought perhaps it was psychological so brought her a friend he meant well but the next morning poor Annie could barely move because she was so obsessed with itching and chewing,I would go for holistic testing as it lets you know exactly what to avoid ,I'm in the uk and the testing cost £25.00 with meds,he does do testing outside the uk and a few bulldog owners in the states have used him with great results,let me know if you are interested and I will forward the details to you,I hope you can sort your bully out,karen


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

One of my labs has allergies, and I still have to watch her, I do bath her once a month or so. It cleans her skin, I use a soap that exfoliates and it keeps things in check. My allergies told me some dogs are just prone to it, he knows my dogs are on raw which he agreed with.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Khan has allergies both food & environmental. He has FINALLY started to loose the rust color that plagued his forearms for the last several months. They became that way after about a weeks worth of Coconut Oil!!! The ACV had no effect on him. His ears thankfully were not affected, just his skin. I've just started giving him Colustrum; but the jury is still out. I'm watching very carefully because I think he may be itching more from this too!!


----------



## Kayota (Jul 21, 2012)

I feel grateful to have an allergy free dog... And I pray that I don't have to deal with allergies in the future!


----------

